

Connect.so/cial : get your own social front page in seconds - mihaistana
http://www.connect.so

======
dclaysmith
Hey! If this is your startup you should try putting "Show HN:" at the start of
your title--you might get a better response.

I would put up some screenshots of what your product offers... the idea is
intriguing but without an idea of what you are offering I don't feel compelled
to sign up. Good luck tho!

~~~
mihaistana
thank you dclaysmith, im going to put some screenshots and put the "Show HN:"
in the title

